# The truth about IMMODIUM!!?!?



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

Dear all, it is really AMAZIN that we are at this day and age and we know so little about IBS (I am mostly referring to IBS-D). It is an incredible disrespect to all of us. Anyway, I was amazed to see here so many people reporting that their doctors either do not know about the long term effects of Immodium or say it is harmless. On the other hand, I had a number of proctologists, gastrointerologists, even gen. pract. advising me strongly against using Immodium NOT because it can cause constipation, but because if abused it may CAUSE D! In this case, then, the D is very hard to treat because it is a severe motility issue (as is now for some of us). Does anyone know the "truth" about Immodium? Any studies? Any scientific evidence?Plus can we have a poll here just to find out if anyone had adverse effects taking it that are linked to more D rather than C? Thank you this is of great help for me and hopefully some others.best to all.


----------



## jezabel_007 (Mar 7, 2004)

Nope, every time I've taken it, it's stopped me up. There was the odd time when I took 2 and had to take 1 more to completely stop up.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

Jezabel,thanks for the reply!I wonder if anyone who has taken it without stoping has had any problems. If not, that would be an interesting sample to tell docs who have actually now forbidden me from taking it.best wishes!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

Jezabel,thanks for the reply!







I wonder if anyone who has taken it without stoping has had any problems. If not, that would be an interesting sample to tell docs who have actually now forbidden me from taking it.







best wishes!!!


----------



## jason haberland (Jun 28, 2004)

Immodium works good but it usually binds me up and when I've taken to much of it I feel like I'm going to explode and then I get really bad D. But overall I give it high marks


----------



## steveshields (Jan 6, 2005)

Imodium advance works for me. i guess its hard to tell if imodium would cause D if you already have chronic D.


----------



## degrassi (Jun 10, 2003)

I"ve taken immodium daily for about 6 years now. I"ve taken anywhere from 1/2- 6 pills a day to keep my D under control. I've never found that it caused me too bad C, it might stop me from going for a couple days but it wasn't bad(i welcomed it actually). I dont' think i ever experienced D that was caused by the imodium. It is a great drug and i wouldnt' be able to make it through the day without it.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:Immodium NOT because it can cause constipation, but because if abused it may CAUSE D!


Who the devil is telling you that? What does it mean to "abuse" it?


> quote: In this case, then, the D is very hard to treat because it is a severe motility issue (as is now for some of us).


It is?


> quote: Does anyone know the "truth" about Immodium? Any studies? Any scientific evidence?


Imodium has been extensively studied. It certainly does *not* cause diarrhea.


----------



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

well from personal experience I know my biggest instigator of D is getting backed up, which immodium does. In that sense then, it probably caused my D. I really hate the stuff actually. It gives me very unpleasant sensations. It feels like it paralizes my GI system and when it wakes up it is WAY more cranky. I get super hungry (probably while it's paralized) and then VERY growly when it wears off. I won't touch the stuff. Anyone else experience this? I am definately unusual in terms of my IBS (if that's it at all).


----------



## kateandtink (Sep 1, 2004)

normal immodium works for me though in the beginning i was told it wasnt erm made or designed for long term use and the long term effects for unknown. i think it was bad advice but time will tell i suppose... im intolerant to immodium but it still the only thing that holds my D back for a few hours, my interlorance only gaves as far as nausea, getting flushed, dizzy and headaches as yet, ive knocked my does down and i try not to take them close together unless i need too, and its better







as for causing d, i had them everyday for 3years there still holding mine back... it may wear off in time and the D returns maybe this is what u are thinking or maybe you are right, who knows im sure in time we will be able to say more


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your comments.Flux, yes, I have both a gastro, a gen. practitioner, and a psyquiatrist telling me I MUST stop Immodium (which I used to take twice/three times a week and have a really great day out of it). They say it causes troubles with the GI track in the longhaul, which may make the D worse then.My mentioning about severe motility problems was because IBS seems not to be functional -- as we cannot have detected in us real problems with the intestines in a colonoscopy etc. It is a motility issue, hence why it is hard to treat and so very personal to find a treatment that works for each of us.But this issue with Immodium is frustrating. When one has a drug that works, to believe one day it will no longer, and even make things worse is so unfair.best wishes!


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

I concur with others...I use imodium all the time.It does block me up..and I can go up to 4 days without a BM. Then I know I am often in for a day of several formed stools followed by D.(not always, but it is a more-often than not-pattern)But, I have also had mornings that start out bad, and I start taking imodium right away with no effect at all-the two times I was incontinent I had taken at least 6 imodium prior to the wonderful "events". So-my tract is so messed up I know it can override the medication on rare occasion.In the back of my mind, my feeling is that it can mess up your GI tract no matter what Flux or anybody says. It's s drug that alters the motility of the intentines. There are warnings that laxatives can make your GI tract dependent on them..why not the other way around?With us, the reality is our GI tracts are already messed up...we take what we can to make life more tolerable. For me, having 3 days when I am pretty sure I won't have severe D, is worth being blocked up and feeling uncomfortable for a few hours, then having a bad day.At any rate, I have never had a medical practitioner caution me about using imodium, and I will continue to use it.Jeanne


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

Well I am off Immodium for a week and nothing bad has happened. Instead I seem to be doing quite well (only went once today, normally and had no pain)... Too early to tell. But what I am taking is: 25 mg of amitriptilina, and 8 mg of ondansetron. I hope I can cut my Immodim dependence. Will keep you posted.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

G2004. Hi, what is ondansetron? Sounds like the setron drugs which affect the serotonin in the gut. Would like to know more about it.


----------



## rocksinger84 (Jan 26, 2005)

First of all, I just joined this group today and Im not really sure how it works, but I would love to talk to anyone who is living with IBS-D. I don't really know all that much about the didease. As for immodium, I cannot live without it. Sometimes I take up to 6 a day. But when it comes out, man does it hurt. I usually allow myself a whole day a week to let it "come out" At leastit makes me feel normal for a while.Kari Jo


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2005)

hanna, I had to get out of the US to find docs who took IBS seriously and were determined to help me make me feel better, because they believe IBD CAN be treated. These are a gastrointerologist working in a team with a psychiatrist from Harvard. The latter says nowadays people can be treated with IBS and are not because docs are very dismissive. BUt there are guidelines -- about 6 approaches with differet drugs or combination of drugs (not necessary a jump straight into lotronex). That is when I started with ondansetron which comes in a drug prescribed for vomiting and nausea. That is not my case but it seems that the chemistry in it affects the intestines in a way that prevents D. I take it in combination with amitriptilina which comes in a very old fashion anti depressive (prior to the Prozac etc wave), and this combination MIGHT be quite helpful. I will have to see this week if this has made a radical change for me. But so far it is better. I also always take a pill of Citrucel and do not take Calcium. I will try to find out more about ondasetron to see if it comes in some medicine prescribed in the US and Canada. The name of the drug I am using with ondansetron is Zofran- 4 mg, (and might have a different one where you are). These docs have told me I am not at all supoosed to take m ore Immodium which should not become a habbit because it may no longer work then.What is clear to me dealing with IBS in different countries, seeing different docs is that WE ARE VICTIMS OF INCREDIBLE DISRESPECT when we approach docs that are dismissive of our pain. If there is treatment for IBS and we are suffering and canceling out our lives the way so many here are... then these docs are really criminals.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

They've done studies in IBSers lasting like 6 months with Imodium and it hasn't caused motility related diarrhea.I've actually not met anyone on the IBS boards many of whom have taken it at reasonable levels for years if not decades on a daily basis.I know of one medical case study of Imodium abuse where an opiate abuser took it to get high. You need at least 160 or so tablets at a time. I didn't see that he got this sort of problem and he had to be put on Methadone to get off the Imodium.K.


----------



## goldy (Nov 22, 2000)

My new GI who is number 6 now told me that Immodium takes 2 hours to work. I had nighttime diarrhea chronically with incontinence. I even went so far as to apply for disability because of this and other health issues. I must say that I have rapid small intestine motility as one of my known IBS problems and small intestine bacteria overgrowth as another. I can say that I am much improved with the bloating, diarrhea and incontinence with his suggestion of preventive Immodium. I was also told to take up to 6 pills at bedtime depending on what the day had been like. I have not had to take 1 single tablet in over two weeks now and I am ecstatic. I can not remember how long I had been without the severe cramps and instantaneous diarrhea from eating anything. I have been off lactose as well and I think that coupled with the Aciphex, Immodium and a weak antidepressant and 8 simethicone has finally gotten my GI tract on some sort of recovery. Please let me tell you that I was severely disabled and had become a recluse having left a job over a year ago because of the IBS-D and incontinence issue. I am once again looking to go back to work now, baby steps, baby steps, but I feel that I can once again venture out and have some sense of security that I can make it in the workplace. I wish all of our posts could be as positive. I do thank so many for giving me the encouragement and strength to go to one more doctor and go through the long process of weeding out causes, issues. I am a new person and if it starts all over again tomorrow, I have at least had a few weeks that have been somewhat manageable. As far as I am concerned the use of Immodium as a preventative and titering to daily bowel activity has been a godsend. I know that the package should not tell people to take after diarrhea and repeat after each BM until it stops. At least a stipulation that it may be therapeutic to chronic diarrhea as a preventative and to consult your doctor. I think Immodium could capitalize on a great PR if they looked at it for the ones who actually can benefit the most from its use. Well, I did not mean to write a book, but maybe someone might be inspired or an idea come to mind that you too can approach Immodium's use in a different way (with your doctor's guidance naturally.).


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:I have both a gastro, a gen. practitioner, and a psyquiatrist telling me I MUST stop Immodium (which I used to take twice/three times a week and have a really great day out of it). They say it causes troubles with the GI track in the longhaul, which may make the D worse then.


You should consider finding another doctor because there is no scientific/medical basis for this as generalized advice.


> quote: must say that I have rapid small intestine motility as one of my known IBS problems and small intestine bacteria overgrowth as another. I


I would think biologically impossible to have these two conditions simultaneously, so it sounds as if you have a misdiagnosis somewhere.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Personally I feel the drug companies are pulling a fast one on us. Vioxx, Celebrex and some others have been completely pulled off the shelf. Even headache medicines-not Tylenol-some other one also. Who knows the truth anymore?!


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

I am sorry I went off topic on this thread. They have done many studies and the truth is out there. Read all the posts and you will find it. Not just this thread.


----------



## mjartist (Jan 30, 2005)

I have had IBS D since I was 13.I have used Immodium and it has helped immensely. I carry it with me always. on the natural side, I have had success with fiber, probiotics and glyconutritionals that contain Mannose from Aloe. I can go days without any symptoms now but just the thought of traveling (getting stuck in a traffic jam or being in a place with no facilities)still creates anxiety which results in an attack so I pop an immodium. I can be home feeling fine but as soon as I need to leave, I have to go 3 or 4 times. My symptoms are much better but my mind is not!! I envy people who can go anywhere and do anything they want without thinking about it. How do you get past the psychological road block? Does anyone else go through this?


----------



## sable (Jan 21, 2005)

I have been told by several doctors it is safe to take. Even everyday but I notice it sometimes doesnt work when i use it often.


----------



## BertAPU (Feb 24, 2004)

There are numerous threads on this. It seems that everyday use is okay, but that it can, in extreme conditions, cause some complications in your colon. Just do a word search and you will see a plethora of notes, opinions (mine included) and medical advice.But seriously folks...who cares?







Either you deal with awful D for 25 years and die of pneumonia or you die of something else related to overuse of Immodium at approximately the same time.I still recommend "Smecta" which they use in Europe for constant Diarrhea. I see a gasteroenterologist next week for the first time ever (had IBS for more than 2 years now) and I am going to ask him about it. It isn't provided in the states that I know of.Take care everyone. I bring my 360-caplet bottle of Immodium (Sam's Club) with me everywhere.


----------



## steveshields (Jan 6, 2005)

Beetle, I am the exact same. I take dyclomine and lots of imodium.


----------



## jeanne2 (Jul 19, 2004)

Beetle and Steve..I am the same..sitting peacefully and my husband will say-let's doSuch and such (getting out of the house)Yep, I'll have to go...and often again after we leave the house.(18 year sufferer of IBS-D) I will tell you that I have had success with my own biofeedback..I breathe deeply and wait for urge to pass...it can really work. Ideally, your bowels will give you an urge, then it will go away if you can wait through it. Now, I know at times it doesn't work that way....but I can tell you there are times that it will. For me, more often than not, I can wait it out...either until I am somewhere and then I go, or it sometimes goes away. Guess I am lucky that I can get out as much as I do compared to some.But that damned urge to poop coming out of nowhere, when you know you are heading out to "no-toilet" land, is maddening to say the least.Jeanne


----------



## goldy (Nov 22, 2000)

Well, Flux,"I would think biologically impossible to have these two conditions simultaneously, so it sounds as if you have a misdiagnosis somewhere."If you research the digestive system as a whole, you would find that it is possible to have SBO and rapid transit simultaneously. As was explained to me, the small bowel can become overgrown with bacteria from the large intestine as a result of antibiotic therapy and some other causes. This destroys the cilia in the small intestines and as there is nothing there to grab onto food as it makes it way south, the result being rapid transit. I have medical tests to back up both of my diagnosis(high co2 counts on fasting x 3 and a 20 minute small bowel series.) I am on a regimen that my doctor says can take years to retrain the GI tract because of that damage. Now if there was one test that was inconclusive for IBS we would not have to wonder. But I do have a definitive diagnosis for IBS-D for over thirty years now and I have seen 6 different GI specialists and been scoped top and bottom for years on a regular basis. I lost a sister as a teenager as a result of a colon problem and I have been especially careful in my care and treatment because of that fact as well as dedicated to researching any and all new discoveries and treatments as a result. So I do not agree with your declaration of a misdiagnosis and I actually applaud this doctor for being insistant that we get to the bottom (no pun intended) of my problems so I can once again be productive. If you were given the same diagnosis, I am sure you would have researched as I have done and be glad that a treatment plan could help you cope better with your health issues.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:If you research the digestive system as a whole,


then, you'd thnk it to be impossible.









> quote:the small bowel can become overgrown with bacteria from the large intestine as a result of antibiotic therapy and some other causes


Antibiotics cannot cause bacterial overgrowth. I don't know of any cause of clinically signfiicant bacterial overgrowth other than *impaired* small intestinal transit.


> quote:This destroys the cilia in the small intestines and as there is nothing there to grab onto food as it makes it way south


Say what?


> quote: I have medical tests to back up both of my diagnosis(high co2 counts on fasting x 3


But this must mean you have *slow* transit.


> quote: I am on a regimen that my doctor says can take years to retrain the GI tract because of that damage.


What damage?


> quote:But I do have a definitive diagnosis for IBS-D


But that has no connection to bacterial overgrowth or even to altered small bowel transit.


----------



## goldy (Nov 22, 2000)

Excuse me, but antibiotic therapy can and DOES cause bacterial overgrowth. Just ask any woman who has had a yeast infection because of an antibiotic for a non related problem. I am not ignorant of the workings of the natural bacteria that is seen in the digestive tract. Some which are there as a aid to natural digestion and some that are foreign to the digestive tract but common to another area such as the vaginal tract. If you would research microbiology you would see that although some areas of the body are considered sterile, there are well known bacteria that inhabit areas of the body as a natural occurence. It is when these bacteria flourish that we have a problem. If you were to swab the nasal cavity you may very well find strep in a number of people who exhibit no symptoms. Our immune system when not impaired keeps the natural checks and balance in order for the body to function as a whole. If a bacteria is present in say the digestive tract and a weakened immune system does not keep in check, that is when you can have problems with overgrowth. So as I have had some medical training and have always been an avid fan of any medical treatments, research, etc. I do again state that a small intestine can and will contain foreign bacteria if in a person is in weakened state. As I was on three different antibiotics about the time that my digestive system started taking a rapid decline, I know this to be true not merely by reading and educating myself further about my illness but by witnessing the occurence. And as I had a similar bout some years ago again after antibiotic therapy, and again having a 20 minute small bowel series, I know this instance of occurences can cause symptoms that add to the IBS that I suffer. I did not state that small bacteria overgrowth or the rapid transit was a symptom of IBS, I just indicated that there were aggravating symptoms that irritated an already sensitive GI tract. I do know that the bloating, urgency, feeling of incomplete evacuation and multiple stools of differing types and the typical and ever present pain of IBS that were the foundation of my IBS-D diagnosis have been affected by these other conditions. And as one who has had 30+ years of treatment that has included just about any antispasmodic, antiacid prep and a multiple of other medication therapies, that I do know my IBS is affected adversely by any antibiotic and lots of other meds as well. I do know that every one of us here suffers symptoms unique to that person, and I would not judge a person's diagnosis based on a post on a board that was intended to support any one's querie that could lead to better control of a disorder that cripples so many physically and socially.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Um. Yeast are not bacteria.During antibiotics you can reduce the levels of normal bacterial growth and the absense of bacteria can allow organisms (some yeast like Candida albicans and some bacterial like Clostridium difficile) that are normally unable to grow in the presense of the normal bacterial flora to flourish.Often after antibiotics you get colonized by what is around, not always the best bacterial flora for you. but usually that still goes to normal levels, and typically if the small intestine is still functioning normally it does not suddenly get bacteria after antibiotics.Standard treatment for SIBO (if that is the bacterial overgrowth you mean) is to kill off the bacteria with antibiotics every few months.Sometimes the bacteria people get in the colon, where it is normal to have tons of bacteria anyway, are ones that produce more gas than the ones you had, and stuff like that. It is NOT overgrowth, but just a set of normal bacteria in the colon that you do not do as well with.Probiotic bacteria produce no gas from the digestion of carbs and sometimes taking those help IBSers a lot becauase they do not tolerate the level of gas that a normal person with standard levels of regular colonic bacteria tolerates perfectly fine.K.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: again having a 20 minute small bowel series,


Could this be the source of confusion? A 20 minute small bowel series is *not* evidence of rapid small bowel transit. Perhaps you were told the first thing and misinterpreted its meaning.


----------



## goldy (Nov 22, 2000)

Kathi, I concede that yeast is not a bacteria but in nursing school and my microbiology classes, it was commonly seen as a microbe that flourished during antibiotic therapyand other immune weakeniing treatments. And as an adult having taken antibiotics and seeing that microbe flourish in several areas of the body, not just the vaginal area (if you have ever had a chemo/radiation patient who had yeast or as doctor's sometimes refer to as thrush to the point that they cannot eat or swallow because of the discomfort) you realize that the body is sometimes it's own enemy when it comes to microbial colonization. Thanks for the clarification.Flux, if you have medication (tablets & capsules)that goes through your digestive tract unchanged in form, and you have food that goes through your system in a matter of minutes rather than the normal hours, you indeed have rapid transit. And I stand by my doctor's diagnosis.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Goldy it seems I have similar problems/symptoms as you, except for the pain. There is no pain at all. The doctors have not diagnosed me with rapid or impaired small intestinal transit. But I know myself that I have it. On 2 occasions, years apart, I had the upper gi series or barium test, it went through very fast and the technicians did not have to wait long to take the complete series of xrays. There were other patients in the waiting room undergoing same test but they had to wait a long time for the barium to reach the point when the technician could take further pictures. I was the fastest to finish the test, while others who were there before me were still waiting for the barium to reach the small intestine where they could take the series of xrays. I mentioned this to my gi doc when I went to discuss results but she dismissed it. What she was really focused on was there was no gluten sensitivity or obstruction. So frustrating when I know the foods do the same in my gi tract as they go south too fast having no time to properly break down hence giving the stupid d with differing shapes and appearances and mucous and incomplete evacuation, then this problem gives the leaky gas syndrome. Oh science can put man on the Moon and even explore Mars but mankind cannot explore the basic functions of the gi tract and reach some exact and accurate diagnosis for such a basic function. Damn frustrating!


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Question for FluxPlease give me more info about "impaired small intestinal transit" And also what is your type of ibs, just curious.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Also about immodium. About 15 years ago a gi doc who also had psychiatry on his credentials put me on immodium on a daily basis. He had me take 2 tabs morning and night. His statment was you can take upto 8 tablets a day safely. The dosage that helped without causing c was 1 or 2 a day. But over weeks and then months the effect wore off. But my body had become addicted to it, b/c when I tried to get off it completely the d would just go on a vindictive attack. I still kept taking immodium for about 10 or so years. Finally I weaned off it completely when I went for a series of colonic hydrotherapy. I keep immodium for really bad days and only take it for a max of 2 days and only 2 tabs a day. When taking it on a daily basis it had come to the point where I had built up a tolerance for it. So everyone is different and everyone reacts diffrently to any med


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Goldy, just a little clarification on my previous post about having same symptoms as yours. "I do know that the bloating, urgency, feeling of incomplete evacuation and multiple stools of differing types " "And as one who has had 30+ years of treatment that has included just about any antispasmodic, antiacid prep and a multiple of other medication therapies, that I do know my IBS is affected adversely by any antibiotic and lots of other meds as well." pretty much describes my symptoms.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:if you have medication (tablets & capsules)that goes through your digestive tract unchanged in form,


It's not necessarily abnormal for tablets to pass through unchanged. They could be binders. The medicine has seeped through and has been absorbed. On the other hand, some tablets depend upon certain conditions (e.g, pH) to break up. It is possible for bacterial overgrowth to interfere with that process.


> quote:and you have food that goes through your system in a matter of minutes


This simply does *not* happen. What you are seeing is clearly food from a previous meal. And it's perfectly *normal * for small particles of food to pass through the system undigested/unabsorbed.On the other hand, small bowel bacterial overgrowth can interfere with digestion and absorption. However, you have not described the symptoms of having that (or the symptoms of having rapid transit).Nor have you described the treatments. People who have rapid transit, for example, must consume high-fat diets or they may require supplemental feeding (e.g, TPN).


> quote:. I mentioned this to my gi doc when I went to discuss results but she dismissed it.


I think this is reasonable. There's variability among healthy people and the rate depends on the amount of barium and concentration. It's not really a good indicator of intestinal transit.


> quote: So frustrating when I know the foods do the same in my gi tract as they go south too fast having no time to properly break down


As I noted above, this is actually normal and not an indication of rapid transit.


> quotelease give me more info about "impaired small intestinal transit"


That's just a generic term to describe conditions that slow or delay transit. Specific conditions include gastroparesis (delayed stomach emptying), chronic intestinal pseudo obstruction (which is a complex condition that can interfere with transit gut wide) and slow-transit constipation (which is also a complex condition of slow colonic transit).


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Yep, there are two issues with tablets dissolving that have nothing to do with transit issues.1) many tablets do not dissolve by design. They are usually set up to let the medication leak out slowly from the pill to spread out the dose. This is why some addicts crush certain prescription meds. It destroys the structure of the pill that lets the medication slowly leak out so they can get high by getting all the medication all at once. Sometimes the remains in the stool are called "ghosts" and are expected with many medications.2) Dietary supplements may not dissolve because sometimes the manufacturer doesn't make a pill that can dissolve and I suspect that is a lack of regulatory issue. This is why for calcium supplements and often for other supplements various groups suggest you do a put the pill in water or vinegar and see if it dissolves in under an hour or if it takes hours/days/weeks to break up. Some supplement makers are very good at making sure what they say is in the pill is, in fact, in the pill, and that the pill will, in fact, deliver the ingredients to the body. Other manufacturers are not very good at either one.K.


----------



## kimber (Feb 18, 2005)

I used to take Immodium all the time when I first had the symptoms. I've had IBS-D for 11 years now and I stopped using the immodium about 10 years ago. My gastro told me not to take it because it would just start a cycle. Which I had noticed it was doing. He said it will stop the D from happening, for a few hours to a few days depending on the episode, but that once it wore off it would bring the D right back. I had noticed this happening. I would take it and it would stop me up a while, but then I would get D again and I would take another Immodium and the cycle kept continuing. I was nervous to stop it, but I'm glad I did I hated the cycle. Now when I get D the first thing I do is drink a tall glass of water and that helps a little. Good luck.


----------



## Kellyintenn (Mar 1, 2004)

I am not sure 100% but I have been taking immodium on a regular basis and up until now I have had a lot of luck. But, it seems like now each time I take a dose...I am running to the bathroom urgently almost hourly to go pee..a horrible urge to go pee..and when I go..hardly anything comes out. Almost like a bladder infection but its not and it only happens when I take a dose. When I go without a dose..I am completely fine. When I take it...all I can say is they get irritated with me at work cause I feel like I hurt to pee constantly. There is a doctor in my family and I was telling him about it at a family get-together and he told me no long term effects of immodium have been "proven" but seeing that immdoium works to pull fluids from the bowel it can be harder on the kidneys and bladder cause they have to work so much harder to get rid of excess fluids. Eventually while at work, I ended up passing out..not from any pain but I suddenly felt so tired and weak and went out. The doc at the er room told me I was severely dehydrated. I told him about my entire problem with the ibs and the immodium and how I take it. He said the blame for my illness was immodium. I was not sick with anything like a cold or mono or anything..no fever. this is the first time I have ever passed out in my entire life and I am 23 years old. Its scary..who knows..just be careful.


----------



## Loopy (Feb 20, 2005)

That does seem to make sense. I get reccurent bladder infections, and they have only been since I've been on the immodium (past year or so.) I now try to go the whole way through the week without taking any, and sometimes take a couple at the weekends when I have to get to my part time job. Does this count as regular use? Or is it ok, and I won't build up a tolerance?


----------



## autobunny (Feb 23, 2005)

I also take Immodium when my IBS is bad, just because it's the ONLY thing that helps when I'm going through a seriously bad spell. I usually only have to take 1 or 2 and I find it really doesn't stop me up, but that might just be my weird bowels


----------



## mportney (Feb 16, 2005)

I hate to be graphic, but imodium is the equivilent of putting a cork in it. It does nothing else. I won't take it because then I am stuck with the pain and cramping with no way to get rid of it. I would rather suffer through the D then have no way to relieve the pain. I use Esdifan which actually takes away the pain as well as stopping the D. I have spent years paying thousands of $ for products all over the world just to find out they didn't work. I finally found Esdifan and have been using it 3 years religiously.


----------



## Nath (Jan 5, 1999)

d-free, have you tried just plain calcium tablets? Because looking at the ingedients of esdifan it may save you some money.


----------



## mportney (Feb 16, 2005)

Calcium just solidifies stool but it does not take away the pains and cramping. Calcium is more of a replacement for Imodium than Esdifan. The Zeolite in Esdifan actually takes away the pains. I have tried just taking calcium. It lessons the D but I still have the pains and cramping. Esdifan is well worth the money. I would never stop buying it. It has changed my life and allows me to go out to eat without having to rush home. It also works much faster than calcium.


----------



## thenirealized (Feb 10, 2005)

immodium was the only thing that helped my IBS-D. i now find that it doesnt help at all anymore!







all of the medications and the rest of the OTC stuff ive tried - none of it works.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: i now find that it doesnt help at all anymore!


You may have built up tolerance. What happens if you take half a pill more than the normal dose?


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

Esdifan , I don't know what this is please explain


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detai...231005?v=glance Is one of the websites that sell it if you google the name.K.


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

Immodium has been helping me a great deal lately but I am scared as I tried the calcium before and it helped for a long time too but then quit working. The Questran helps me also so there is always that to go back to. Seems if I switch around its better.Good luck to everyone on this board. I know that having cronic D has altered my life like none can believe that don't experience it themselves. It is truly a curse.


----------



## goldy (Nov 22, 2000)

On the subject of meds that go through the GI tract undigested, I just want to say if you have capsules, the common kind not those bound by some binding agent but those encapsulated in a gel type hard shell, that end up in the toilet within 10-20 minutes, I know that to be a result of rapid transit. I see them completely unchanged. No fading of color, no obvious softening of the shell and if you examine closely, which I have, you can see the full powder content. I just want to clarify that observation. I have had this happen on multiple occasions and I am willing to bet if they were examined chemically, they would be unchanged. And as for food going through the system rapidly and undigested, I have experimentally seen corn and other coated type foods such as beans pass through within minutes of eating, and having no history of eating on a previous meal. So I know these are going through unchanged as well. So I am confident that I do indeed have rapid transit and although I see the symptoms more pronounced when accompanied by an IBS attack, they occur independent of those symptoms as well. I have discussed this with my GI docs and they all say this is a symptom of rapid transit.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote: , that end up in the toilet within 10-20 minutes,


I don't believe this is happening.


> quote:nd as for food going through the system rapidly and undigested, I have experimentally seen corn and other coated type foods such as beans pass through within minutes of eating


I don't believe your claim.


> quote:I have discussed this with my GI docs and they all say this is a symptom of rapid transit.


It's not, so I don't believe any GI told you this.


----------



## cat crazy (Jan 28, 2002)

Last night I had rice with chicken with some parsley on top. It was a late supper at about 10 pm. The morning stool at 7 am had quite a lot of the parsley attached to the stools. So that dinner took about 8 to 9 hrs to pass thru, some bits digested, some went thru undigested. Lots of mucus attached also. Cannot understand it.


----------



## Jesse3487 (Mar 1, 2005)

The box does say that u need to drink lots of water, well at least thats what my pharmisist said. But I dont think that it is meant for use everyday cause the last time I saw the box it said TEMPORARY RELIEF so maybe thats why some people are getting ill of it. And its like all medications if you take it often enough you will build up a tolerance like pain killers for instance I used to be able to take 2 and be pain free now im on 3 to 4 in an hour to feel relief plus a heat pillow so I think its just normal.But Im obviously not a doctor or have too much experience on the matter so this is just my opinion.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:So that dinner took about 8 to 9 hrs to pass thru, some bits digested, some went thru undigested. Lots of mucus attached also. Cannot understand it.


What don't you understand?


> quote:I saw the box it said TEMPORARY RELIEF so maybe thats why some people are getting ill of it


It says that because the drug company just never formally tested it for long-term use, not because such use is believed to cause problems.


----------



## 16633 (Mar 29, 2005)

Immodium results can be unpredictible with me.Often it makes me so constipated I have to take Senokot to releave this, and end up in a cycle of D, C, D, C, D...Sometimes it works.Sometimes it's as if I'd taken nothing.


----------



## 14145 (Mar 30, 2005)

I am a new member(today) and am so glad to have found this sight. After leaving work early with severe diarrhea, I am at my wit's end. I am currently on an investigative ibs medicine with not good results. Could be that I got the placebo and further more the trial administrator called me to tell me that they have cancelled the study because the meds were causing hallucinations in people on anti-depressants at the same time. I'm not on those(yet). I was wondering how many of you are not working due to ibs. I work in a call center for a bank and it's getting increasingly difficult to do my job because of ibs. I feel like I'm at the end of my rope!!


----------



## Mike02vr6 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hi new member here. I wish immodium would bind me up I take around 6-8/day plus Lomotil and it takes forever to work. Some days are very hard to deal with other times its great. Unfortunately my job requires me to be away from any restrooms for hrs at a time sometimes. Does anyone freak out if they are not near a bathroom? Sometimes I panic almost if I know Iwont be near one (even if at that time I dont need to use one. Thank god I found this site. Now I have "friends" to suffer with.~Michael


----------



## 23738 (Apr 2, 2005)

I totally love the stuff and could not live with out it. I can't beleave it takes two hours to work though? When I take the chewable ones it seems to work rather quickly. My doc as never told me not to take it, infact when I was pregnant in the hospital with preeclampsia (another unknown lucky me







) they let me have some, after my c-section they were trying to give me stole softeners and I told them I'm stressed I don't need them, and they wouldn't listen....The found out I was very right, I really hate IBS!


----------



## 23738 (Apr 2, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Mike02vr6:Hi new member here. I wish immodium would bind me up I take around 6-8/day plus Lomotil and it takes forever to work. Some days are very hard to deal with other times its great. Unfortunately my job requires me to be away from any restrooms for hrs at a time sometimes. Does anyone freak out if they are not near a bathroom? Sometimes I panic almost if I know Iwont be near one (even if at that time I dont need to use one. Thank god I found this site. Now I have "friends" to suffer with.~Michael


Hi! I totally FREAK if I know i'm not going to be near a bathroom, and then I think that makes my IBS worse


----------



## ANDREA37 (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello. I have been taking prescription Imodium for 3 years. It's the same amount of mgs as OTC Imodium, but its cheaper and I like the tiny capsules better. I take anywhere from 2-8 a day. I take one first thing in the morning as a precautionary measure. I have been told by 3 doctors that this is absolutely safe, even when you are pregnant. However, my first GI was very adamant that I use it *VERY* occasionally. He thought I had Crohn's Disease at the time, and apparently there is a small risk of Imodium causing Toxic Megacolon. He said that this is a rare, but very serious life threatening condition where your colon dilates and perforates. Since that doctor told me that, I have asked several others for their opinions. They all just shake there heads and say "it's fine". Take as many as you need. They won't hurt you. Imodium is a life saver. I can't imagine how many attacks I would have if I didn't take it daily. I don't care what anyone says, I am not giving it up in this lifetime!







Andrea


----------



## 22833 (Apr 3, 2005)

i have taken it every day for a long time and hade to extra d or anything


----------



## 16785 (Apr 3, 2005)

Looks like I am the longest user of Immodium. Twenty six years!! (I wish I had the money that I've spent on it).At first it came in prescription form only and it was covered by my insurance, now of course it's on the shelf and cash only. I have never had any side effects from its use except perhaps a few times getting C. I take 3 per day now, but if I'm going to the dentist or a place not convenient to a W, then I'll take 4.If I am staying at home I will go without it and I do get an almost D. I just want to be able to live my life in comfort. I recall one time that my D was so bad I wished I could have the operation to 'go in a bag'- that's pretty desperate. Immodium is for me and so is the ability to lead a normal life not having to worry all the time.


----------



## Hanini (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi,I agree with SHASH! I could not live without imodium. When I first found out I had IBS I wouldn't eat anything and was so afraid to go out. Actually this website both helped me and terrified me. I was happy to find out information but I also started to get so scared due to other peoples advice. Now, I take 12 - 2 imodiums a day as well as supplements. I think my body my be getting used to the imodium because I have had to up my dosage but I feel normal taking it. I need to feel happy and not being afraid all of the time, it helps. I really hope that imodium is safe because I can't go without it. IBS is always on my mind and I wish it wasn't. I don't think it is fair that all of us have to deal with it. The hardest thing is explaining it to friends. Some of my friends think it is all psycological (most of my friends) and it really bothers me. I have given up trying to explain it to them. Only my husband understands, thank goodness. Anyone else have problems with friends/family understanding?


----------



## Twocups424 (Mar 26, 2002)

> quote:Reply





> quote:Reply





> quote:Reply


I don't know I've just recently started using Immodium after trying all kinds of antispasmotics,pain pills, calcium, Questran, and I love it!!!!!!!!!!!! I sure hope it doesn't hurt me but.................after having severe IBS-D for about 18 years I 'd rather live a short productive life that a long miserable one anyway!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what can it hurt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I've been suicidial in my battle with this so ...................................


----------



## 16785 (Apr 3, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by Barcelona:Hi,I agree with SHASH! I could not live without imodium. When I first found out I had IBS I wouldn't eat anything and was so afraid to go out. Actually this website both helped me and terrified me. I was happy to find out information but I also started to get so scared due to other peoples advice. Now, I take 12 - 2 imodiums a day as well as supplements. I think my body my be getting used to the imodium because I have had to up my dosage but I feel normal taking it. I need to feel happy and not being afraid all of the time, it helps. I really hope that imodium is safe because I can't go without it. IBS is always on my mind and I wish it wasn't. I don't think it is fair that all of us have to deal with it. The hardest thing is explaining it to friends. Some of my friends think it is all psycological (most of my friends) and it really bothers me. I have given up trying to explain it to them. Only my husband understands, thank goodness. Anyone else have problems with friends/family understanding?


----------

